# if in-between sizes (M or L) - which size to pick?



## Wannebe (May 2, 2010)

Appearantly I am in-between frame sizes (M and L) and wonder which size would be more beneficial to pick if I have that choice?

I am 5'10" - which size would be more beneficial and for what reason? 

Thanks for any input!


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

Wannebe said:


> Appearantly I am in-between frame sizes (M and L) and wonder which size would be more beneficial to pick if I have that choice?
> 
> I am 5'10" - which size would be more beneficial and for what reason?
> 
> Thanks for any input!


Might want to list what bike you are looking at so we can compare the size geometry. List your inseam as well and what type of riding you do.

But at that height, most likely a large...


----------



## Wannebe (May 2, 2010)

anthonylokrn;88yeah said:


> Might want to list what bike you are looking at so we can compare the size geometry. List your inseam as well and what type of riding you do.
> 
> But at that height, most likely a large...


Yeah, just realized tat i didn't even mention the bike i am thinking about: its a Giant Trance x1 (2011).

Geometry is listed here: Trance X1 (2011) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States

Also a quick correction: I am 181 cmw which translates to actually 5'11". My leg length is 82 cm or 32".

Riding: all mountain without going too crazy on the downhill part. Pretty conservative for now due to lack if skills.

Thank you!


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

Wannebe said:


> Yeah, just realized tat i didn't even mention the bike i am thinking about: its a Giant Trance x1 (2011).
> 
> Geometry is listed here: Trance X1 (2011) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States
> 
> ...


You should be good on a large. Seems like the X1 has a fairly long seat tube and a shorter top tube, so I'd suggest you first test ride it to make sure you're comfortable with the seat tube length on that specific frame. You have fairly long torso, so definitely a large, and that gives you room to play with a shorter stem.

Also, the head angle is fairly steep at 69.5 for all mountain. Make sure to demo a bike with a slacker head angle (67-68.5).


----------



## Wannebe (May 2, 2010)

I test rode both sizes today and felt good on both.
The sales person told me to go with the M to be a little more nimble but i am not completely set on that.

Now, i just found a size M for a great price but don't want to make a mistake through an impulse purchase and get a slightly too small frame size...

Therefore the main question is if i would make a mistake if i go M over L...


----------



## hickwheeler (Dec 9, 2011)

I just got my new bike and like you. I was in between sizes. I too have short legs and long torso. I rode both M and L. To get the seat heat right my LBS swapped the M seat post to the L. Granted this is on a Spec Camber. Just thought it might apply here.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

hickwheeler said:


> I just got my new bike and like you. I was in between sizes. I too have short legs and long torso. I rode both M and L. To get the seat heat right my LBS swapped the M seat post to the L. Granted this is on a Spec Camber. Just thought it might apply here.


The seatpost can always be cut, it just depends on how much seatpost you want exposed.


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm also 5'10 and I'm in between a M and L. For purely XC riding I prefer to ride a L frame bike but for AM type of riding I definitely prefer a M. 

If you're mostly using the bike for recreational riding and want to be more comfortable I would recommend a M.


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

Wannebe said:


> I test rode both sizes today and felt good on both.
> The sales person told me to go with the M to be a little more nimble but i am not completely set on that.
> 
> Now, i just found a size M for a great price but don't want to make a mistake through an impulse purchase and get a slightly too small frame size...
> ...


you'll be good with the M. You could ride a L and be comfortable, but you will have a hard time getting behind the seat and staying balanced. Those are cookie cutter geometry bikes always leaves the 5'10-11 guys feeling in beween.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm the same height, rode medium for the last 10 years. My newest bike I bought last month, I felt better riding the large.


----------



## HelloMyNameIsSean (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm on a Medium Giant Reign X, and I'm 5'11" as well. I only got it because it was such a good deal, I didn't even care to shop around and test a Large out. It felt good in the store and all summer riding it, and only up until this past week have I noticed that I think I should of went up a size. 

Only reason being I really wanted to get a shorter stem/wide bars but after measuring everything out, anything shorter than the stem I have on it now is going to be to tight. I think you'll prefer the next size up when you get the skills to start ripping DH. Now that I've been going faster and faster, I can feel the bike holding me back.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Trust your shop, nobody can fit a bike over the internet.


----------



## SgtBaxter (Jul 2, 2011)

There really is no right or wrong answer, it's more a personal preference. The bike shop fit me and told me to get an 18" frame, but I ordered a 17". 

I like the smaller frame for a few reasons: slightly lighter, easier to toss around. But most importantly, the top tube is further away from my junk, and that's saved me.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Yep, just went through the same drama. A 17 is perfect for me. But Vassago's only come in a 16 or an 18. Both would work but I didn't want to have to swap out a ton of parts down the road because the frame just had me too stretched out. After taking some measurements of my old frame it turned out that the top tube length was almost identical. So I ordered the 16 and a longer 400mm post. Life is great and when I hopped on the bike for the first ride if felt just like my old bike as far as fit! Now I have a smaller frame that is a little more nimble which is always a good thing with a 29er imo.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

Will Goes Boing said:


> I'm also 5'10 and I'm in between a M and L. For purely XC riding I prefer to ride a L frame bike but for AM type of riding I definitely prefer a M.


This is what I've always heard, too. I'm a shade over 5'11, 32" inseam and long arms, and I've always ridden large frames. My LBS recommended the M for my Enduro for more aggressive AM/DH riding and so forth, and I was right in between on Specialized charts. We'll see how it goes when I get a chance to do some real riding on it, but it feels fine so far.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

OP - how's your fitness? What stem sizes were on the bikes?

If you're in crap shape but will get better, you may find you want a roomier cockpit. Which would mean the large. If you're already in good shape and ride regularly on something else, your fit is unlikely to drift much in terms of what's comfortable for efforts.

AM and DH riders like a shorter top tube in order to move their weight further back on the bike. If you're doing the short stem/wide bars thing, it's supposed to be kind of a wash - the wide bars shorten your reach, so you end up in the same place as if you did narrower bars and a longer stem, just with your hands further apart. IME, if I feel cramped on a bike it's when I'm doing a high effort in the saddle, like a climb. If your "all mountain" is my "all mountain," that would probably not be as big an issue for you as ease of doing a manual.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Once again Andrew just gave an excellent answer.:thumbsup:

I own 2 Mojo one med and one small as well as Intense EVP 5.5 one med and one small. I'm 5'7" and can fit comfortably on both SM and Med. For fun trail riding I like the small, and for more XC the Med feels better. That said, I was asked many times which one I like more the answer has always been the same, Small

It's more beneficial if you can have more range of movement especially when you are developing your skills.


----------



## utopic (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm not sure what to reccomend you but I'm 175 cm, and the xc bike is 20", the enduro bike is 19".

The xc bike is more comfortable over longer distances, but not so comfortable on tight tracks. The exact oppsite is true for the enduro bike (which is also heavier). 

For your height, I'd probably choose an L.


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

I was in this boat. 5'11.5" and I puchased a large 19" 2010 Specialized StumpJumper FSR Comp. I have a long torso, and shorter legs unfortunately. It was a great ride but it felt a little big for me, until I rode my friends 2011 17" Specialized Camber FSR Comp. Slightly different bike, but the handling was amazing. On the tighter stuff, I was just whipping this bike around the corners, something that large SJ simply wouldn't do. I bought the Camber from him, and don't regret it for a second! I still have the SJ, but I think that had I got it in a medium, I would have never bought the Camber.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Some of people's posts on threads like these are why I'm hesitant to give specific size advice on the internet, and why I try to write a counterpost to those who do. #19 is a great example - I'd have guessed him for a 19", and I'd have been wrong.


----------



## amgine (Aug 16, 2010)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Some of people's posts on threads like these are why I'm hesitant to give specific size advice on the internet, and why I try to write a counterpost to those who do. #19 is a great example - I'd have guessed him for a 19", and I'd have been wrong.


I read somewhere "You can always make a small bike larger, but it's harder to make a large bike smaller" or something along those lines.

Personally if I'm stuck between sizes, I go for the smaller frame.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

You can always turn a small bike into an endo-machine.  Even roadies whine and moan if they get too much weight over the front wheel, and they don't have to ride up ledges or through compressions.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Rider preference is the key if he/she fit both sizes. If you do more technical trail definitely go with the smaller size, it would be much easier to manual up ledges and handling tech stuffs.


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Some of people's posts on threads like these are why I'm hesitant to give specific size advice on the internet, and why I try to write a counterpost to those who do. #19 is a great example - I'd have guessed him for a 19", and I'd have been wrong.


The bike shop that I bought my SJ from pushed me more to the 19", and I don't blame them at all. I was leaning more towards the 19" over the 17", not really knowing about the whole making a smaller bike feel a little bit bigger if needed. I opted for the 19", and while it fits me, I don't think that it fits as well as the 17".

I really think that it is hard to size someone over the internet. That is why I don't ever suggest places like Bikesdirect, unless you are fully aware of what you are buying, and know exactly what you need. A large is a large, is a large, is a large. They aren't all the same, and the fit can be the difference between a great ride, and a bike that sits in the garage, because it isn't comfortable.


----------



## jwdevil (Aug 8, 2010)

I was in the same situation. I opted for the medium because I didnt want to be stretched out too much and if the med feels a little cramped you can always make it roomier as it has been stated. but it is all a matter of preference.


----------



## Burning Matches (Mar 14, 2011)

amgine said:


> I read somewhere "You can always make a small bike larger, but it's harder to make a large bike smaller" or something along those lines.
> 
> Personally if I'm stuck between sizes, I go for the smaller frame.


+1. My LBS told me the same thing last spring when I was shopping for a new bike. My previous bike was a large, but according to Specialized, my measurements landed me in between a large and a medium. At 5'11", I thought for sure I should be on a large.

The shop owner said "we'll make either one work for you, but it is easier to make a smaller bike larger." Additionally, the smaller bike would be more nimble.

I ended up going with the medium, and it was the right choice. I am 100% comfortable on the medium.


----------



## BDKR (Dec 21, 2011)

5' 9" and my Felt is a 15.5. Very happy with that size. 

My Bit Hit makes my Felt look like a midget.


----------



## Gkmr1085 (Oct 4, 2020)

hi mate I have read your lot of post and u have spoke to many guys on fb. I need you guidance you know in covid cant allow to visit shops.. i am looking to order online Trek Marlin 7 2021 Mountain bike

I am exactly in between L and XL size chart of Trek for MTB

My measurement: 
Height 185 CM with shoes On
183 cm without shoes 

Inseam 34 inch without shoes (34.5 with shoes) 

Arm length shoulder to wrist 60cm

My driving style will be
70% on roards bike tracks...pebbles..up hill and down hill. 
20% basic pebbles on little ruff surface
10% mostly unlikely sometimes on woord or hard trails ( very basic) but no Heigh big jumps 

I like riding bikes for 2 to 3 hrs.

I like MTb but mostly driving style will be mostly hybrid but I like mtb bikes as it comes little option to drive little ruff.

Now question comes i called many bike shops and they just want to sell whatever is available you kmow what I mean...its hard to get the prefect answer. As now I am falling in L and XL should i go up the size with XL and down the size with L?

Please reply and help.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

So much depends on the exact bike you asking about. I can and do ride either mediums or larges. When I bought Tallboy I was lucky that friends had a med and Lg .so I was able to ride both in the dirt, it was still a close call for me ,I bought a large.


----------

